
Ask HN: Which technical interview process would you prefer? - sbrady12345
1. White boarding, algorithms. (aka. Google style)<p>2. Pair programming on site with the team on the actual product for half a day.<p>3. Take home assignment, with a follow up, extending code onsite.<p>4. Look at my github profile.<p>5. something else?
======
codeonfire
5\. No technical interview. I understand there are lots of fakers and people
that overestimate their abilities, but all my degrees and experience should be
enough for you. So lets skip to the part about whether we like each other
enough to work together. If you don't like me it's probably because my
qualifications are threatening to you or the expert beginner(s) you hired to
be your top dog(s). A technical interview is only going to make that situation
worse.

------
ankurdhama
Any interview which is about: "I don't care what you already know. I care
about how you approach things that you don't know about".

